# how long do rabbits live



## monolin21

can anyone tell me how long rabbits live , mine is ten years he is a lop ear and not small bigger than he should be my pet shop claims they live till only eight, anyone had a pensioner rabbit ,i adore him but i think people should no a rabbit can live a long time they are little people with big ears


----------



## ColeosMummy

all of mine lived about 5 years x


----------



## Guest

Mine lived till 4 and a half. She died last week <3 Miss her loads still  

I got told they live 5-6 years...? 10 is brilliant! Hope he has many more happy bunny years to come


----------



## Jen26

Ive got a senior bun, hes 8 and still going strong 10 is a good age , you must be looking after him well


----------



## vet-2-b

it more an average but it really depends on genes health how you look after him and really the most inportant him as an indervigale my sister hamster just died and they say they live for about 2 ,2 half hers were 4 or 5


----------



## crofty

Rabbits can live to 10, my old dutch lottie lived til she was 9 1/2 her sister lived til she was 8 1\2, depends how you look after them and how many health problems they come across just like humans. You've obviously loked after your bun very well


----------



## monolin21

thanks for your replys glad to no some people treat their little people well i do spoil mine and like to give him as much freedom as he would in the wild as a i cannot bear a rabbit stuck in a cage for the rest of their lives he is a old man now but looks as fresh as paint


----------



## Guest

I have had quite a few rabbits. Some lived to about 5, some less. But an Albino rabbit I had (he was a big boy) he lived to 9 years old.


----------



## jeanie

My last black lop lived till he was ten years, and his sister lived till she was 9


----------



## noushka05

Bandit lived to be 8 & our other two Nelson & Acer were both 9


----------



## emmar

my 2 lived to be 8 and 9


----------



## WhiteNile

Mine lived to be nine years old, but he had lots of freedom in our fenced off back garden as well as getting to roam the house a lot of the time...he only used a hutch, which was actually a chicken coop, to sleep in at night. He died a couple of months after we moved into our new home, as he could no-longer have free-roam of the back garden because it wasn't fenced off properly, and he couldn't come indoors because there was just piles of boxes everywhere. He spent his last few months in a rabbit hutch and run, which I think just depressed the poor little guy.


----------



## noushka05

WhiteNile said:


> Mine lived to be nine years old, but he had lots of freedom in our fenced off back garden as well as getting to roam the house a lot of the time...he only used a hutch, which was actually a chicken coop, to sleep in at night. He died a couple of months after we moved into our new home, as he could no-longer have free-roam of the back garden because it wasn't fenced off properly, and he couldn't come indoors because there was just piles of boxes everywhere. He spent his last few months in a rabbit hutch and run, which I think just depressed the poor little guy.  :
> 
> (


my rabbits had lots of freedom i wonder if this why some rabbits have long lives?


----------



## Toby

My rabbit Toby was 17 when he died.
Before you ask for secrets....there are none...other then the fact he was a cross breed and slim.

____________________
Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## shanba

my harlequin rabbit delilah (the soppiest rabbit on the planet)unfortunatly passed away at the age of 8 on the 17th may i was soo upset but i know she had a long and happy life


----------



## cassie01

one of mine died three days ago, we had her 7 and a half years but she was 12-18 months when we had her. She was a stoppy little girl and enjoyed fighting with our dogs. they would be lyign down minding their own business (usually asleep) and she would come over snorting and give them a bat on the nose. was very cute. nearly lost her to the common cold last year and im anazed but thankfull that we had another summer with her, unfortunally her toy boy is only a year old so he needs another friend now. all our bunnies in the past have lived 7-9 years.


----------



## olpoll

my small lop panda lived untill she was 12 and my freinds from the same litter lived untill she was 14.


----------



## crofty

Toby said:


> My rabbit Toby was 17 when he died.
> Before you ask for secrets....there are none...other then the fact he was a cross breed and slim.
> 
> ____________________
> Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum - Powered by vBulletin


Thats impossible!! _http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/06/by_kate_augusto.html__


----------



## ginky

I had an OAP bunny, he sadly passed away in May at the ripe ol age of 9...he had an absess from his dodgy teeth other than that was in perfect health.


----------



## Guest

Not a clue - havn't had a bunny for over 40 years - but someone just posted that they had just lost hteirs aged nine. NOW - once again - I seem to remember being told the is a danger age - and if they live over that they can go one for year - can anyone confirm this for me - just out of interest,.
regards
Sue
xxx


----------



## Angel44

My next door neighbour had a little rabbit (sorry, not too clued up on bunny breeds) who lived until she was 12 years old. They got her for their kids who are now all grown up, some with kids of their own. They didn't dream they would still have her once all their kids had grown up and left home. They loved her to bits and were devastated when she died.


----------



## Toby

crofty said:


> Thats impossible!! _http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/06/by_kate_augusto.html__


Why is it impossible? Its the age he lived because I bred him myself so I knew exactly how old he was, so obviously its not impossible. Pets are living longer and longer just as humans are.


----------



## ginky

I believe 8 or 9 years is a good amount of time for a bunny to live for... Beyond that is like a 100 year old human, i.e. it happens, but is uncommon.


----------



## psychocandypsycho

wild rabbits in the uk on average live between 2 and 3.
domestic rabbits living in outdoor enclosures with lots of room and a good diet can live to around 10.
i`ve had my rabbits since i was 6. one thing to watch out for in older rabbits is teeth problems ( if the back teeth of a rabbit become over grown they can give them problems with eating. the teeth can grow upwards and damage the tear ducts. watery eyes may be a sign of this)


----------



## emma20

just letting you know, the last reply on this was in 2008


----------



## wacky

blimey this is an old thred but seeing as its here domestic rabbits can live 10 plus years pending life stile and health but giant rabbits only live 3 to 5 years because of the size of there hearts


----------



## emzybabe

rabbit awareness, education and medicine has improved greatly, I know of a bunny that lived til he was 19 a complete cross breed.


----------



## wacky

emzybabe said:


> rabbit awareness, education and medicine has improved greatly, I know of a bunny that lived til he was 19 a complete cross breed.


yep cross breeds do tend to live longer its same in dogs aswell i think they are more hardy anyway i still think its lifestyle as well


----------

